

SaveAllTheTime: Git Commit Helper for Visual Studio - xpaulbettsx
http://xpaulbettsx.github.io/SaveAllTheTime/

======
nextw33k
Not wanting to be harsh in any way, but being pragmatic:

The Visual Studio Tools for Git extension automatically saves the files when I
commit.

This website really doesn't sell me on the benefits over VSTG. Having
something tell me that I've made lots and changes and that it might be a good
idea to commit them sounds like a crutch for someone not planning their
changes.

